# The Big Apple



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, with all this talk about climbing hills in MD, I have to ask, is anyone heading to Buggs Island this weekend?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

NoVaArcher said:


> Ok, with all this talk about climbing hills in MD, I have to ask, is anyone heading to Buggs Island this weekend?


No silly!!!!!!!!!!!

That'd be like eating tofu when there is a filet only a few steps further!!!


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Come on Hinky, tofu?? Let not get too carried away with ourselves :wink: 

I will head out to your shoot next year, it is actually closer, but I promised some others that I would go to Buggs. I can't compete with you guys yet anyway this is only my second year shooting field and I am only shooting in the 470's.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

NoVaArcher said:


> Come on Hinky, tofu?? Let not get too carried away with ourselves :wink:
> 
> I will head out to your shoot next year, it is actually closer, but I promised some others that I would go to Buggs. I can't compete with you guys yet anyway this is only my second year shooting field and I am only shooting in the 470's.


It ain't about competin' it's about FUN!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> Come on Hinky, tofu?? Let not get too carried away with ourselves :wink:
> 
> I will head out to your shoot next year, it is actually closer, but I promised some others that I would go to Buggs. I can't compete with you guys yet anyway this is only my second year shooting field and I am only shooting in the 470's.


He isn't getting carried away....everyone that is anyone from Md, Va, NC and the surronding states will be in Cumberland unless they can't get away. All the best shooters that would be at Buggs Island have already commited to the Hill:wink:

There are gonna be people from Md, Va, NC, Fl, Pa, Co, WV NY, Canada plus a few more on the Hill....why go to Buggs? :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

NoVaArcher said:


> Come on Hinky, tofu?? Let not get too carried away with ourselves :wink:
> 
> I will head out to your shoot next year, it is actually closer, but I promised some others that I would go to Buggs. I can't compete with you guys yet anyway this is only my second year shooting field and I am only shooting in the 470's.


It's barely my first year and my very first shoot was toein the line with Hinkey at the Hill... you gotta come.. it's all about the fun, not the score... til crispy time comes 'round.. :lol: :wink: You'll learn tons just shooting with those that are better... :wink: :nod: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot to add....it's even closer for you to go to Cumberland:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot to add....it's even closer for you to go to Cumberland:wink:

You have to ask yourself....do you want to shoot with and see some of the best shooters in the country....or hang with the crew that will be in Buggs....

I know after talking to some of the guys from our area the past few weeks...there are several people that don't post on AT that are gonna be missing from Buggs because they are coming to the Hill:wink:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

I know it is about fun, and with my scores improving, it is even more fun. I know that there will be a lot of great shooters at the Hill, but Uncle Buck asked me to come to Buggs in the spring. I told him that if I go to a shoot on the fourth, I will come to Buggs. 

I will make the Hill next year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> I know it is about fun, and with my scores improving, it is even more fun. I know that there will be a lot of great shooters at the Hill, but Uncle Buck asked me to come to Buggs in the spring. I told him that if I go to a shoot on the fourth, I will come to Buggs.
> 
> I will make the Hill next year.


I invited EVERYONE that had any intrest in field to the Hill during indoors and you were present that night at registration:doh:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

BH,

I honestly didn't hear you and didn't learn about the Hill until I found AT. I do plan to munch some corn at Hinky's shoot in August if I can get away. Daughter starts VA Tech in the fall and we need to move her in. (she has ALOT of stuff and it's mostly pink. Takes me days to get my color vision back after leaving her dorm room.  )

If no conflict, I will head up for the corn shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What's a "corn shoot" - I'm a newbie as well. If there's another "big" shoot in Aug. I would love to go. Sounds like a good way for the wife & I to celebrate our 37th wedding anniversary (Aug. 8th). :wink:

Besides, I'd have somewhat of an obligation to Sarge to give him a "chance" to get his crispies back. :tongue:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee,

From what I gather. Tuscorora (Sp??) hosts a corn shoot in August. Shoot your field round then sit down to all the corn you can eat. I am told that it is a really good time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NoVaArcher said:


> Lee,
> 
> From what I gather. Tuscorora (Sp??) hosts a corn shoot in August. Shoot your field round then sit down to all the corn you can eat. I am told that it is a really good time.


That's enough info for me - see you there. :wink:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee,

I look forward to meeting you. I see BH at alot of the shoots in the area, but I mean, there has to be a better class of people in archery, right? :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NoVaArcher said:


> Lee,
> 
> I look forward to meeting you. I see BH at alot of the shoots in the area, but I mean, there has to be a better class of people in archery, right? :wink:


I sure hope so - that's what I'm counting on at least. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> Lee,
> 
> I look forward to meeting you. I see BH at alot of the shoots in the area, but I mean, there has to be a better class of people in archery, right? :wink:


Nope...there isn't :wink:

Don't make me.... make you poke Nino with your bow again:chortle:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope...there isn't :wink:
> 
> And I had such high hopes
> 
> ...


I felt so bad about that. It was my first time shooting indoors and no one explained the rules of courtesy. I learned a lesson though, when I shot at the sectional, i was poked relentlessly.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NoVaArcher said:


> I felt so bad about that. It was my first time shooting indoors and no one explained the rules of courtesy. I learned a lesson though, when I shot at the sectional, i was poked relentlessly.


And in case no one has bothered to tell you, its not nice either to bump someone's bow when it's on the ProPod and turn it over in the mud. :wink: 

Happened to me on my very first Field "practice" round. But 2 good things did come out of it:
1) I always turn around "slowly" after pulling arrows
2) That guy will probably never sit his bow down behind the guys scoring and pulling arrows.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

NoVaArcher said:


> Lee,
> 
> From what I gather. Tuscorora (Sp??) hosts a corn shoot in August. Shoot your field round then sit down to all the corn you can eat. I am told that it is a really good time.


I was there a few years ago for the corn shoot...beautiful range, and they can cook some corn...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I was there a few years ago for the corn shoot...beautiful range, and they can cook some corn...


I shot it last year.. think that's when some dude tried to shoot his scope? :noidea:  :chortle:

A great Shoot for sure.. TA is a great course.. shot it earlier this summer and did pretty well, for me.. :lol: :wink:

The corn in August don't get no better either.. :hungry: :tongue:

See y'all again this year for more chin drippin goodness.. :becky:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I shot it last year.. think that's when some dude tried to shoot his scope? :noidea:  :chortle:
> 
> A great Shoot for sure.. TA is a great course.. shot it earlier this summer and did pretty well, for me.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


Speaking of corn. I have a friend that always plants way too much "sweet corn" and invites me every year to glean his field. Last year the dry weather resulted in practically no yield. He called me yesterday to say that the corn would be ready to pull this weekend. As much as I'd like to fill my freezer with sweet corn, I'll just have to pass it up another year for the Hill.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, come on up to Tuscarora for the Corn shoot August 2-3.. you'll get all you can eat.. :thumb: :nod:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And in case no one has bothered to tell you, its not nice either to bump someone's bow when it's on the ProPod and turn it over in the mud. :wink:
> 
> Happened to me on my very first Field "practice" round. But 2 good things did come out of it:
> 1) I always turn around "slowly" after pulling arrows
> 2) That guy will probably never sit his bow down behind the guys scoring and pulling arrows.


I also learned not to stand too close to the target when writing down the score...nocks leave a mark


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> I also learned not to stand too close to the target when writing down the score...nocks leave a mark


You also learned to get rid of those brass nocks:wink:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You also learned to get rid of those brass nocks:wink:


Amen to that!

I also learned to tighten my pins Arrows are expensive :doh:

One more thing, make sure the verifier in your peep is tight. Damn thing flew out and hit me right between the eyes! :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

novaarcher said:


> amen to that!
> 
> I also learned to tighten my pins arrows are expensive :doh:
> 
> One more thing, make sure the verifier in your peep is tight. Damn thing flew out and hit me right between the eyes! :doh:


:chortle: That would suck....but at least it didn't pop you or someone else in the eye


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: That would suck....but at least it didn't pop you or someone else in the eye


Too true. It happened on a fan too! Bounced on my nose and hit the guy next to me in the back. We were lucky to find it.

In hindsight it was funny. I shot an X and myself between the eyes in one fell swoop!


----------

